
Trust-Busting as the Unsexy Answer to Google and Facebook - gajeam
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/trust-busting-as-the-unsexy-answer-to-google-and-facebook/
======
INGELRII
Best way to bust monopolies like Amazon, Google or Facebook is to prevent them
from buying other companies. Let them go ahead with their own innovation only.

Google, Apple FB, etc. are going around buying all startups that could
compete. Allow them to innovate only internally and lets see how far it helps
them.

FB without Instagram, Oculus, WhatsApp, and so on would be less dominant.

